# How you got a license



## ICE

is beyond me.

Look at the curves.  They probably won't show after the concrete is placed because the form is Shirley going to collapse.  The SSTBs are halfway correct.  But not to worry, you get to start over because the footing shall be 16" deeper.  You will now have the benefit of my expert advise in the form of corrections.  That's everything from "The bottom steel can't be laying in the dirt." to "Provide a uffer ground because the service drop passes through the proposed addition and you will be moving the main panel."

I wanted to write: You sure got some huge balls thinking you can take on this work, knowing nothing about it.  Worse than that, you're a slob with no tools that can't see a straight line.


----------



## chris kennedy

*How you got a license*

I bought mine from the lunch truck guy.


----------



## pyrguy

Cracker Jacks?????


----------



## tbz

Everyone always wonders how they get the license and always forgets that that portion is just paper gotten by filling out paper or a computer screen and buying more paper.

I have seen a lot of very poor workmanship come from those with a piece of paper saying they can do the project and I have also seen some great craftsmanship from those without a license.

The license does not make the product, only thins the herd hopefully.

Now with that said,at least some trees got killed and some new lumber purchase will help with some jobs, but your right seems somebody got in over their head just a bit.


----------



## Paul Sweet

I think a lot of jurisdictions license contractors based on (bare) minimum financial responsibility, not on competence.


----------



## fireguy

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> I think a lot of jurisdictions license contractors based on (bare) minimum financial responsibility, not on competence.


When I got my license, in the dark ages, I took an open book test.  I sent my money in and I was a contractor, licensed to build a 10 story hospital.  But, I did not have show I could read a set of plans, or know any codes, or even screw 2 pieces of pipe together.  There needs to be some kind of performance test showing knowledge of the trade and ability to perform the trade.  A level of experience would be nice also.  This should be for all trades, as it is now for plumbers and electricians.


----------



## imhotep

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> I think a lot of jurisdictions license contractors based on (bare) minimum financial responsibility, not on competence.


Washington State is one of these.

*Required bond:* General Contractors: $12,000

*Required insurance:*$50,000 in property damage and $200,000 in public liability insurance or $250,000 in a combined, single limit policy.

No competency required.


----------



## brudgers

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> I think a lot of jurisdictions license contractors based on (bare) minimum financial responsibility, not on competence.


   Which is more qualifications than is often required for building officials.


----------



## beach

I spoke to a state contractor licensing agent a long time ago and asked why they made the test so easy (Calif.) he stated that they would rather have more contractors licensed so that they could keep better track of the "Not so good ones"....if they made the test harder, the bad contractors wouldn't bother getting licensed.......and they would at least be bonded


----------



## GCtony

The problem is: the person who holds the license is usually not the person in the field running and supervising the work.  That person is sitting in the office running the business. Selling work, bidding work, looking over profit and loss reports, making sure taxes are paid, preparing for the insurance audit, applying for permits, looking up building code, revising permit applications, making sure there's enough money in that bank to make payroll, borrowing money to make payroll, chasing outstanding payments, fooling around on this forum.  Until we license all construction workers, this problem never goes away. (and the building department folks have job security)


----------



## ICE

GCtony said:
			
		

> The problem is: the person who holds the license is usually not the person in the field running and supervising the work.  That person is sitting in the office running the business. Selling work, bidding work, looking over profit and loss reports, making sure taxes are paid, preparing for the insurance audit, applying for permits, looking up building code, revising permit applications, making sure there's enough money in that bank to make payroll, borrowing money to make payroll, chasing outstanding payments, fooling around on this forum.  Until we license all construction workers, this problem never goes away. (and the building department folks have job security)


All of that does make for a busy work life.  And it's all for naught if the work turns out like this.

Seldom would I expect a contractor that produces such shoddy work to pay any attention to the diligence you describe.

Anyone who understands a profit and loss statement beyond their wallet would understand the fallacy of hiring an inexpensive dummy to run the work.

And the bank?  Many of the contractors I deal with make everybody nervous when they walk into a bank.


----------



## rktect 1

brudgers said:
			
		

> Which is more qualifications than is often required for building officials.


I've had licensed dps submit drawings that look no better than that foundation.


----------



## ICE

rktect 1 said:
			
		

> I've had licensed dps submit drawings that look no better than that foundation.


Are you saying that this might be built per plan?


----------



## rktect 1

ICE said:
			
		

> Are you saying that this might be built per plan?


Just saying that since I took this position, I have seen some really interesting drawings by licensed dps that could compare to things I had seen in my first year in college.


----------



## GCtony

ICE said:
			
		

> All of that does make for a busy work life.  And it's all for naught if the work turns out like this.  Seldom would I expect a contractor that produces such shoddy work to pay any attention to the diligence you describe.
> 
> Anyone who understands a profit and loss statement beyond their wallet would understand the fallacy of hiring an inexpensive dummy to run the
> 
> And the bank?  Many of the contractors I deal with make everybody nervous when they walk into a bank.


Fortunatly, most of these "contractorss" don't stay in business very long around here. I think they all just pack up and move to your neck of the woods! (sorry)


----------



## atomahutna

Yep, I was shocked when I moved here.    I can remember talking to a licenced home contractor doing a couple homes, and he pointed to some rafters and asked me how long "those studs" can span. - I was speechless.  That's when I found out about "no experience required".


----------



## danhiman

I think some one was drinking on the job.


----------

